# Red bud



## Corjack (Sep 4, 2014)

I found a redbud tree that is down, but still alive. It will make a couple small logs. 

1. Is redbud lumber usefull?
2. Any milling tips, or secrets pertaining to redbud?


Am planning on milling it 6/4 to 7/4 thick unless someone gives me a reasonable argument against it.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2014)

@Kevin has some experiences with Redbud. He can give better details on it, but rumor has it that redbud is prone to checking just a little bit. Ok, actually more than a little bit I've heard - from what Kevin and others have said in the past, it sounds like Redbud loves to check to the point of self-destructing while drying. (I've got no experience with redbud - I don't even know what the wood looks like - so I can only say what I've read here.)


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 4, 2014)

+1 on the terrible checking to destruction!


----------



## Corjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like it might need to be firewood.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 4, 2014)

It checks like crazy..... But it is very pretty wood if you can get is sealed and in some corner without any air movement it does pretty fair.
Dry it Slow slow slow slow 

Dave


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2014)

Redbud cracks and moves more than any wood I know of except for maybe pepper tree. I probably won't ever harvest another one. I have a whole bunch of it and I am going to cast it. I think it'll be worth doping that - it can be gorgeous wood. It's @DKMD favorite wood right along with silky oak. He would probably buy all of it from you he just can't get enough of the stuff but check with him before you drop it - he buys it by the trainload and might be well-stocked currently.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2014)

Redbud can be beautiful, but I haven't had any luck drying it. Reminds me of a girl I dated... Beautiful to look at but ultimately not worth the effort. 

There are a couple(trees not girls)in my yard that I've considered dropping just to help even the score... They'll probably start warping and cracking now that I've typed that!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Corjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Firewood it is. Life is too short for wood and women that are a pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 4, 2014)

Cut it, dry it, and cast it. It can make some incredible worthless wood blanks. Here are a couple of pen blanks of it:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2014)

For worthless wood Curtis, those are very nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

Worthless you say? I'll pay the shipping to take them off your hands!


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 7, 2014)

I like the redbuds I have in my yard. One on either side of the drive right when you turn in. When I moved in this place, the trees were growing natural. Up in the power lines and sprawling. I topped them about chest level for convenience and top them every year after they bloom. I've had people stop that couldn't figure out what they were. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Would you be able to cut a block to fit a sfrb? I'd be interested in "checking" it out....


----------



## Corjack (Sep 7, 2014)

I am going out of country for ten days. When I get back I will cut a block or two off, and post pictures.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok...message me about it. Or I'll forget. Thanks.


----------

